# cheap turkeys and brisket



## HalfSmoked (Oct 31, 2015)

turkeys and brisket today at Wal-Mart where I live in Md.

Brisket $2.49

Turkey $.63


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Oct 31, 2015)

I noticed they had a decent price on briskets at a local wallyworld the day before yesterday but the few they had were mediocre in quality.  Trimming up would have resulted in losing too much weight in fat.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 31, 2015)

I got a 14.5 lb "choice" brisket for $2.79 /lb.  I trimmed a lot of fat, but there was still way too much in the brisket.  It was not a good buy.

Mike


----------



## flip me over (Nov 1, 2015)

you usually get what you pay for. cheap isn't always the best way to go. but $0.63 for Turkey is pretty good.

Scott


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 1, 2015)

Flip me over said:


> you usually get what you pay for. cheap isn't always the best way to go. but $0.63 for Turkey is pretty good.
> 
> Scott


Like the dashound we have 3. true you get what you pay for lots of times I past then next time they may have a good one even in high price not always what I expected. Did not buy one this week because I did not like what they had maybe next week.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 1, 2015)

Last TG I bought a cheap store brand turkey and an all natural $3 a pound fresh turkey.  Both were about 18.5 lbs.  There was so much more meat on the more expensive bird plus the flavor was incredible.  I went back on the weekend after TG to get another of the more expensive birds.  They had aleady frozen them.  I still have it in the freezer.  This year I'll be buying the pricier, all natural, uninjected birds.  

I'm very picky about briskets and pass on what I see most of the time.


----------



## mike5051 (Nov 1, 2015)

I went with the all natural fresh turkey also last year and it was the best!  I will be going that route again this TG.

Mike


----------



## boboso (Nov 2, 2015)

Anybody ever try a beer can turkey? Tempted to try one this year. Probably need a bigger beer can. Maybe a Fosters or a tall boy can.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2015)

Boboso said:


> Anybody ever try a beer can turkey? Tempted to try one this year. Probably need a bigger beer can. Maybe a Fosters or a tall boy can.


sounds like a neat ideal go for it and us give a some pictures


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 2, 2015)

Boboso said:


> Anybody ever try a beer can turkey? Tempted to try one this year. Probably need a bigger beer can. Maybe a Fosters or a tall boy can.


Yep, that's all I do.  I have a turkey canon, which is basically the same thing.  A Foster's can works great on bigger birds.  Only put about an inch of liquid in the can.  Drink the rest.  The bird keeps the liquid from boiling off too quickly.  (Having trouble loading the pic for some reason).  My Turkey canon is shown above with an 18.5lb bird.


----------



## boboso (Nov 2, 2015)

I'll try and fit one on my JJ with the barrel extension. Probably a smaller bird 10-12 lbs. Fosters can might be too big. I'll look around and see what I can find. And I'll be sure and take pics. Thanks.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 3, 2015)

Boboso said:


> Anybody ever try a beer can turkey? Tempted to try one this year. Probably need a bigger beer can. Maybe a Fosters or a tall boy can.


Thanks for the point


----------

